# Great Signs



## jocose

OK, so before I started this thread, I found some similar ones in the past, but this is a little different in that I don't want the theme to be merely signs, but *funny, silly, and generally great* signs. (Oh, and no manipulated or fake signs...I'm looking for real ones we see as we walk/drive/stumble/crawl down the street.)

I submit the following to get things started:

*Links gone *


----------



## Abstract

Cool! I once saw a sport shoe store in france called "Athletes Foot" that was rather unfortunate!! Lost the photo of it though so you'll have to take my word for it


----------



## jocose

Abstract,

Athlete's Foot is an American shoe store chain.  There's also one down the street from the train station in Amsterdam   And I'm pretty sure that I've seen one in London.


----------



## LizM

I need to find the one a guy at the office took.  The Burger King had misspelled Angus and wrote "try our new anus burger" on the big sign outside!!!


----------



## hobbes28




----------



## jocose

LizM said:
			
		

> I need to find the one a guy at the office took.  The Burger King had misspelled Angus and wrote "try our new anus burger" on the big sign outside!!!



:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

That beats anything I've found so far...and would definitely make the grammarblog if I saw it!!!


----------



## jocose

hobbes28 said:
			
		

>



so, if you're making a drug deal, does that not count, since it's business and not recreation?


----------



## hobbes28

:lmao:  That's what I was under the impression of...


----------



## darin3200




----------



## Eric.

*Link gone *






Both from Singapore.


----------



## jocose

Eric. said:
			
		

>



I like the picture on the sign...international symbol for "Get yer F***ing hands in the air A******!!"


----------



## jocose

*Link gone *


----------



## OPTRICE

*Link gone *


----------



## Garbz

My contributions:





They all are aren't they.





I'm not sure what STOP signs look like in the states, but they sure as hell don't look like this.





Score one for redundancy. This one is only beaten by a sheet of paper which says please turn over on both sides.


----------



## jocose

*Link gone *


----------



## Andrea K




----------



## jocose

That's awesome!  Where did you see that?


----------



## CrazyAva

Haha, where was that sign? I must go leave my children unattended there!


----------



## yummifruitbat

Feel free to delete this for it not being a photo (or a sign), but I thought it fitted in with the general spirit of things... found it on the BBC website during Live8:






On a similar note (and I'm gutted because I can't find the photo anywhere... taken in the days before digital sadly) I'll never forget driving into Catalunya and the first sign I saw being for a service station called...

http://www.users.zetnet.co.uk/csimon/spain03/images/day1/airport.jpg
(this was the only photo I could find on google  )


----------



## Alexandra

This trail is for bunny-dressed pedestrians only.


----------



## digital flower

Taos, New Mexico


----------



## JonK

Here's one from Tenby in Wales. Took me the longest time to realize that 'dim o gwbl' wasn't the thing you couldnt't do 'at any time' and actually means 'at any time' in english.  :lmao: 






And one more from Belfast, NI


----------



## yummifruitbat

> Took me the longest time to realize that 'dim o gwbl' wasn't the thing you couldnt't do 'at any time' and actually means 'at any time' in english.


 
 :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:  

That's awesome - I've never thought about it like that before at all!!


----------



## JonK

Hehe...nuthin quite like a heapin' helpin o' BILE Beans! uke-rig: :lmao: 

*Link gone *

Caught this one in York, UK


----------



## Andrea K

jocose said:
			
		

> That's awesome!  Where did you see that?



New Hope, Pennsylvania


----------



## CrazyAva




----------



## yummifruitbat

Not sure if you lot have got chavs in the US yet... 


This one's a bit of a classic Bristol shot:


----------



## jocose

JonK said:
			
		

>


 
So if it isn't Dim o gwbl (and how the f*** do you pronounce that anyway?) you can't do "At any time," what exactly is it you can't do dim o gwbl?


----------



## jocose

yummifruitbat said:
			
		

>


 
reminds me of something I posted a while back on my blog: http://jocose.servatus.com/?p=83


----------



## jocose

CrazyAva said:
			
		

>


 
I saw this pic with the Girl the other night and she said that when she was in Seattle she saw a guy with the similar sign.  His read, "I won't fool you, I want money to buy beer."


----------



## jocose

*Link gone *


----------



## JonK

jocose said:
			
		

> So if it isn't Dim o gwbl (and how the f*** do you pronounce that anyway?) you can't do "At any time," what exactly is it you can't do dim o gwbl?


the symbol means no stopping or no parking...so that's what you can't do at any time.


----------



## Peanuts

Each of these pictures are hilarious!  

Unfortunately I don't have a picture of it, but when I was vacationing in Mexico, I saw a little 'sign' that made me avoid some of their.. food. 
It was at a buffet in which each item would have a sign above it which stated what it was in several languages, such as English, Spanish, French.. etc. So.. I get to this one iffy tray, look to see what it may be and I see.

Fish
Poison
Pescado
...

I decided that they may have point poison instead of 'poisson' for a reason and avoided it


----------



## CrazyAva

Oh that's aweful, I would not eat anything that said Poison either.


----------



## jocose

*Link gone *


----------



## jocose

*Link gone *


----------



## yummifruitbat

> So if it isn't Dim o gwbl (and how the f*** do you pronounce that anyway?)


 
I'm pretty bad at describing Welsh pronunciation (I think you have to have heard the language to get it right) but my best attempt would be 'Dim aw guhbul' - a 'w' in Welsh is like a short 'oo' sound, and an 'o' on its own is sort of like 'or' but without a strong 'r' sound. Bet that makes no sense whatsoever...


----------



## jocose

*Link gone *


----------



## digital flower

This sign was right next to the door of a restaurant's kitchen. Somebody wrote their initials and a heart on it. :heart:  

(Note to self: do not eat there again!) uke-rig: uke:


----------



## digital flower

I don't know if 'rolling' signs count. I was :lmao: :lmao: when this pulled up  and parked next to me last weekend.

'Shop Til You Drop' Hearse


----------



## dirtnapper

*Link gone *


----------



## JonK

digital flower pictures said:
			
		

> This sign was right next to the door of a restaurant's kitchen. Somebody wrote their initials and a heart on it. :heart:
> 
> (Note to self: do not eat there again!) uke-rig: uke:


hehe.....ewwww


----------



## JTHphoto

these are all great, i use to drive by one everyday but never had my camera with me...  it said "Best Place in Town to Take a Leak".  it was a radiator repair shop.


----------



## shoedumas

Jocose, I happen to have an Irish friend, and his dad knows what it means. Directly translated, Pog Mo Thoin means "Kiss My Ass"


----------



## tempra

*Link gone *


----------



## jocose

shoedumas said:
			
		

> Jocose, I happen to have an Irish friend, and his dad knows what it means. Directly translated, Pog Mo Thoin means "Kiss My Ass"



That's what they told me in the bar, but I didn't know if I should believe them or not.


----------



## jocose

This one cracked me up...does it mean "No standing on motorcycles?"

*Link gone *


----------



## shoedumas

hahahaha, I've never thought of those signs that way!


----------



## crawdaddio

*Link gone *


----------



## crawdaddio

*Link gone *


----------



## micatlady

How often do you get to see this one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Actually it's not that far from where I live.


----------



## afghanjohn




----------



## jcharcalla

*Link gone *


----------



## df3photo

those are great... i still giggle when i see the "hump" signs.... now, if i only knew where the picture was...


----------



## crawdaddio

*Link gone *


----------



## Corry

crawdaddio said:
			
		

>



"Very funny, Scotty, now beam down my clothes"


----------



## hobbes28

I love the ones: 
"I'm not a 14 year old girl but I play one on the internet" and "There's no place like 127.0.0.1"


----------



## lsasseville

Work of vandals or elves?


----------



## Alexandra

crawdaddio said:
			
		

>


I'm definitely as confused as a baby in a topless bar


----------



## digital flower




----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D

Watch out ya don't get speed-humped!!! :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 
(sorry, I'm like an 11 year old when I see those too!)
Shot this today during lunch.


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D

Thought this one was cute as well. Shot today during lunch, using the last of the feeling left in my fingers.


----------



## shoedumas

These three are from Japan, while I was there, and there were MANY more.


----------



## digital flower

I guess they don't know how to spell too good over there. :er:


----------



## jocose

*Link gone *


----------



## Fate

Eric. said:
			
		

> Both from Singapore.




haha the condom one is hillariuos.... wow im immature


----------



## jocose

*Link gone *


----------



## dirtnapper

*Link gone *


----------



## allyharp

I quite like this one from the skydiving club, but there's some properly good signs I see around that I just need to get a pic of.


----------



## imagesby




----------



## imagesby




----------



## nightshade

chinatown, only in china town, 

coming soon, the mei dick barber shop


----------



## Antarctican

These are from Australia: the bird sign was in Cairns, and the snake sign was by a lighthouse on the Great Ocean Road. The snake sign certainly caught my attention! (if you click on the picture, it will enlarge.  The second sign, which is difficult to read in thumbnail format, says "Warning - Snakes Are Active At This Time of Year")


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

Can you tell I live in a little town? LOL

*Link gone *


----------



## pursuer




----------



## hobbes28

This one is from the machine that I work on.  I always giggle when I see the picture because it just looks funny to me for some reason.  Maybe I just need to get out more.


----------



## bethany138

I have seen a lot of these posted before - are you guys stealing these from other websites?   

http://www.funnysign.com/

If so...not cool.


----------



## pursuer

There are 126 photos on the site you linked to. Which ones were you refering to?


----------



## Eric.

I'm pretty sure it's possible to be in the same place as a sign that someone else has taken a picture of. After all, signs don't move, people do.... Plus all those pictures are water marked and really low res. Ours arn't.


----------



## jocose

I can only speak for mine, but the whole point of starting this thread was to have y'all TAKE pictures of funny signs.  Also, I think that's a TPF rule that you can't post another's picture without their permission.


----------



## Eric.

Singapore.


----------



## photogoddess

One for Hobbes and the cousins Grimm


----------



## loopguru

$5 this is a Chicago resident. We're crazy :lmao:


			
				crawdaddio said:
			
		

>


----------



## loopguru

Is this photoshopped?



			
				lsasseville said:
			
		

> Work of vandals or elves?


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D

Eric. said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it's possible to be in the same place as a sign that someone else has taken a picture of. After all, signs don't move, people do.... Plus all those pictures are water marked and really low res. Ours arn't.



Agreed...I looked through the site and don't see anything the same as ours. Mine are originals, I'm pretty sure all of ours are.


----------



## ceecookie

taken during a holiday in '02
guess where?


----------



## Corry

bethany138 said:
			
		

> I have seen a lot of these posted before - are you guys stealing these from other websites?
> 
> http://www.funnysign.com/
> 
> If so...not cool.




I looked through every picture on that site.  Not one of them was the same as any of these.  One was similar, but not the same pic.  

If you do find someone posting a picture you think is stolen, it's best to report it to the moderator staff rather than making any sort of accusations or anything in public.  That way things can be investigated and confirmed/dismissed without causing a scene on the forum.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

Not a single one on that website is in this thread...:scratch:  

Hey Corry: :greenpbl:


----------



## Antarctican

*Link gone *

Tanzania (looks like people paid attention to the sign!)


----------



## monicam

jocose said:
			
		

> OK, so before I started this thread, I found some similar ones in the past, but this is a little different in that I don't want the theme to be merely signs, but *funny, silly, and generally great* signs. (Oh, and no manipulated or fake signs...I'm looking for real ones we see as we walk/drive/stumble/crawl down the street.)
> 
> I submit the following to get things started:



ahahaha...it makes me laugh..

PRICES
SUBJECT TO CHANGE
ACCORDING TO
CUSTOMER'S ATTITUDE..

lolZ..


----------



## jocose

monicam said:
			
		

> ahahaha...it makes me laugh..
> 
> PRICES
> SUBJECT TO CHANGE
> ACCORDING TO
> CUSTOMER'S ATTITUDE..
> 
> lolZ..




It IS a great sign.  I saw it in a tabacco shop in the Loop in St. Louis, MO.


----------



## MonteMama

Those poor plants... what must have happened them to require this sign? 






I saw this one at a display garden a couple years ago. We made sure to take our time.


----------



## jeroen

Probably means something else in Italian as what came to my mind when I saw this...


----------



## BoblyBill

*Link gone *


----------



## MonteMama

Chris, I can't make out the text on the sign...


----------



## Alex_B

LizM said:
			
		

> I need to find the one a guy at the office took.  The Burger King had misspelled Angus and wrote "try our new anus burger" on the big sign outside!!!



OMG! lol ... tell me this is not true


----------



## cal_gundert05

*Link gone *


----------



## kelly37167

Kind of a sign...it left an imprint in the brains of my kids...:O)


----------



## zombiekilla

WHAT????


----------



## ZakAttack

oh my!!


----------



## xfloggingkylex

BoblyBill said:
			
		

> It's hard to see but...


 


hahahahahaha

irony?






it's a cemetary for anyone who cant tell.


----------



## sthvtsh

Hehe, very neat signs!


----------



## Puscas

dam funny....











pascal


----------



## nealjpage

A few from the archieves.





http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...18/5012/ponyexpressstjoemosy1.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...hack.us/img204/1391/sballsfz5.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## digital flower

From Tribeca in Manhattan






This one was just the angle I was looking at. It is actually called Canal Plastics


----------



## tempra

Here's one from a TPF meet earlier this year....

*Link gone *


----------



## Mr Avid

Do you really want your local sky diving school to have a sense of humor?


----------



## jocose

now you know where to shop for all your transgendered needs.


----------



## Emily91183

*Link gone *


----------



## Andraste

Here're a few for the gallery ^^ :​ 




 



 




 



 




 




 


^_^ Got a few more where that came from lol. I get these signs in email all the time (^:​


----------



## Garcia

Your suppose to take the photos yourself .



Andraste said:


> Here're a few for the gallery ^^ :​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^_^ Got a few more where that came from lol. I get these signs in email all the time (^:​


----------



## jocose

*Link gone *


----------



## jocose

OK, so the first one isn't technically a sign, but seriously, a drive-thru psychic????

*Links gone *​


----------



## jstuedle

*Link gone * 
This is one we have had in our shop for about 20 years. Obviously our kids and employees didn't see the humor in it. I can't imagine why.  Time to have another made it seems.


----------



## Battou

*Link gone *


----------



## nealjpage

jocose said:


>



  I almost peed my pants!


----------



## nealjpage

A few I thought I could add in to the mix.





I didn't go into this place, but I really hope they had "My Little Buttercup" on the jukebox.  Sorry for the poor composition on this one.  It was the last frame on a roll and I _had _to get a shot of it.


----------



## LaFoto

Santa Cruz de Tenerifehttp://farm3.static.flickr.com/2765/4404601864_8ac3c33d9e_o.jpg


----------



## bobnr32

A local shot


----------



## icassell

I guess they don't know that scorpions aren't insects.


----------



## jewely

Here is one my favs...... Just a lil  Innuendo ?


----------



## Buckster

Alcatraz sign:


----------



## icassell

Buckster said:


> Alcatraz sign:



Great sign!  I love the way the gulls have settled in.


----------



## danielsmith4213




----------



## danielsmith4213

And another one in Turkey


----------



## Seekwence

A few from a recent trip to China


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## hero_hont

hello guys
I looking for it on the internet. I update at this topic.
hih stop lovely...



http://www.vtc.vn/newsimage/original/vtc_260811_3120695584_7b520c7881.jpg


----------



## Daki_One

Garbz said:


> My contributions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all are aren't they.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what STOP signs look like in the states, but they sure as hell don't look like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Score one for redundancy. This one is only beaten by a sheet of paper which says please turn over on both sides.



hahahahah. these are good!!


----------



## Dor

My contribution...


----------



## icassell




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Heh.... :hippie:


----------



## icassell




----------



## myPOV




----------



## Sookie

:er: Dublin, Ireland.






Ireland somewhere


----------



## Greasy

Salalah, Oman






Abu Dhabi, UAE







Sharjah, UAE







All over Oman... no idea where this came from, but I always find it funny.







Worst named product ever? (Oman)


----------



## Scott Mac

Gets it sparkling...clean?


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Seekwence




----------



## JAFO28

Saw this near Lancaster PA.


----------



## icassell




----------



## bruce282

red_robin by red04wrx, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## Capeesh

Guess where !


----------



## Buckster

Uhmmm... WUT???


----------



## haynie90

I plan to hang this in my guest bathroom.


----------



## Buckster

This sign, painted on a fence near the edge of town, reminds drivers coming into town that the speed limit has suddenly dropped from 45 to 25:


----------



## Capeesh

The Road and the Miles to Dundee ...


----------



## R3d

Pecan Harvester Treatment 2 by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## texkam

Here are a couple that make me smile.


----------



## The_Traveler

A junction in SW Colorado left over from quite a few years ago







In Vietnam, English words might be parsed as Vietnamese words.







Vietnam shop attracting Western visitors by unique ideas about souvenirs of Asia


----------



## R3d

Rusted Headstone by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Tony S

I swear they can read........


----------



## snowbear

Not really funny, but one of my favorites.




cmw3_e_quoddy_sign by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

Well, I want to go to llanidloes.....




Which Way to Llanidloes by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

Bad cell phone shot but it still cracks me up!! This was taken in a gym that is in a VERY bad part of town. It doesn't read no drugs or guns...nope, NO SUNFLOWER SEEDS!!


----------



## ewick

[/URL] vegas by pop-a-dot, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Ysarex

The fried chicken at the Quickie Mart is to die for!

Joe


----------



## EIngerson

Not my photo by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## dbvirago

Park anywhere


----------



## sm4him

I guess the fine depends on the size of the spit.


----------



## unpopular




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## unpopular

^^ creepy.


----------



## unpopular

Fail...






Taken out of context, this sign seems to state the obvious...


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## Tuffythepug




----------

